

How to carry out a revolution - Andrew_Quentin
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/02/16/revolution_u?page=full

======
jamesbritt
This is a remarkable article. Quite informative. The CANVAS organisers are
amazingly shrewd as well as brave.

One thing that really struck me was the focus on planning and gradual
development. The idea that you can't just try to rally an angry populace, but
you must slowly build up the idea that resistance is feasible.

And the reliance on a history of non-violence so that if and when things get
nasty the cops or army will have already seen that the protesters are non-
violent, making it harder to justify shooting them.

